# Google mail update but. can't download



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

There's an update to google mail in the market but I keep getting this error. Im on LGB v0.9 was wondering if anyone else has this problem?


----------



## Wuffpack99 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep, did you install a themed version in Liberty? You need to switch back to the default version before you can upgrade.


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

"Wuffpack99 said:


> Yep, did you install a themed version in Liberty? You need to switch back to the default version before you can upgrade.


I'm running the stock version of gmail.


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

So I uninstalled gmail with TB and then tired to install it from the market and got.. Incompatible Update. Anyone else??????


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

Uninstall with TB, reboot and re-try install from the market.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just uninstall the application, then install it from the market


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

"reposter432 said:


> Uninstall with TB, reboot and re-try install from the market.


Thank you that worked for me.


----------

